# Word of the Day - ineffable



## Paco Dennis (Aug 17, 2021)

too great or extreme to be expressed or described in words.
"the ineffable natural beauty of the Everglades"


----------



## Matrix (Aug 17, 2021)

30 minutes running gives me ineffable relaxation.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

Some of the moments experienced in life, feel _ineffable_,
even while some of those are ordinary, simple and hardly noticeable common ones, 
and some others are rare, or experienced solely for one fleeting few moments.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

Some religions have a word for a concept that is _ineffable,
that is, considered that it should not be uttered aloud;_
Out of respect, I will not tell you what that is.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2021)

Walking gives me ineffable satisfaction. Like Matrix said, but I’m to old to run.


----------

